# KADEE on BB



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a customer asking about mounting a Kadee on the USA Big Boy. Does any one have a solution? I don't have one sitting around.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

On the rear of the tender it's easy... the height is already correct for a Kadee 906/830. I haven't replaced the front pilot coupler, but I've never used it either.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Ben. He was telling me the mounting point was too low. Marty Cozad sent me a picture with an Kadee 830.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First step is Kadee height gauge... also is he trying the "G" or the "#1" couplers, makes a difference.

Greg 1,195


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I really preach, put Kadees on all rolling stock. Sell quite a few of the height gauges. This customer pulls ore trains up a 3% grade, needs 3 USA diesels. I will guess the BB will do it alone.


----------

